# Unable to connect to Logical Disk Manager



## gladone (Apr 9, 2009)

W2K3 x64 Standard SP2
When attempting to open Disk Management I receive the message "Unable to connect to Logical Disk Manager". I have verified all the necessary service are running, followed several MS suggestions, all to no avail. Attached file showing event log errors.


----------

